# Cruise Control unavIlable



## I❤️Yvette (Jan 19, 2021)

Hi! First off, I love my Y. I got her 2 months ago. A friend & I and my dog made our first long trip from New England to Florida and were pleasantly surprised. Journey easy and uneventful. But my autopilot would not work - says “front radar unavailable”. Tried cleaning all cameras/sensors. A kind man at a charging station suggested rebooting which I did but still not working. I recently affixed my license plate to front bumper - saw somewhere that may be causing it. Any ideas ? Also one tire had lost 15 psi. Potentially a slow flat? Pumped it up and keeping an eye on it.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Welcome to Tesla and the forum! It's very possible that something got dislodged when affixing your front plate. I think your best bet is to schedule service on the app. After they review the issue they'll most likely send a mobile tech to you to repair under warranty.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Welcome to the forum, as noted this should just be checked out with service. Depending on which front plate bracket you used you could of course try taking the plate off, but I don't have any advice other than that and service. You'll get fixed up in no time, but it is unfortunate you didn't have your automated assistance on a long trip.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Does the license plate cover the radar sensor?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Ed Woodrick said:


> Does the license plate cover the radar sensor?


It does not if you put it on in the correct location, however since Tesla puts the mount in the trunk (at least in TX) and you install it yourself, some may not get it centered. Some after market holders also go to one side or the other, not the center. So it could happen, but not if installed as intended by Tesla using their mount that comes in the trunk.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

I❤️Yvette said:


> Also one tire had lost 15 psi. Potentially a slow flat? Pumped it up and keeping an eye on it.


Did you check the tread for a screw or nail? That's what I'd expect to find if you've lost 15 psi in one tire. Definitely a leak.

I don't recall if Tesla does flat repair, but a lot of tire shops will patch a tire for free or minimal cost. Just make sure that the shop is familiar with how to lift a Tesla without damaging the battery and has the necessary jack pads.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I❤️Yvette said:


> But my autopilot would not work - says "front radar unavailable"..... I recently affixed my license plate to front bumper - saw somewhere that may be causing it. Any ideas ?


If you mounted it too high, the plate may be blocking the radar.
Here's the radar location on a Model 3. I'm not sure if the Model Y location is similar, but probably.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

A two month old Tesla should not have or be using a radar. What version of software?

Bob Wilson


----------



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

bwilson4web said:


> A two month old Tesla should not have or be using a radar. What version of software?
> 
> Bob Wilson


This post is from Jan 2021. I think Tesla stopped putting the radar in around May 2021. Hopefully the OP got it figured out.


----------

